# Best Affordable Contouring Brush?



## PiggyDog (Jan 21, 2012)

I fell in love with one at Sephora, but I am not paying $30 for a brush.... So what is the best affordable contouring brush?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

EcoTools have a few fantastic ones. The Kabuki kit - sold at Walgreens, Walmart, RiteAid - is $14.99 and it has a nice little short kabuki style contour brush.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 21, 2012)

ELF Angled Bronzer brush for anything really sharp, in the $1 line.


----------



## Lysette (Jan 21, 2012)

Totally agree with zadidoll's recommendation


----------



## internetchick (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually prefer brushes shaped like the MAC 109. Lauren Luke has one.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree that Ecotools are awesome for really affordable brushes. I have plenty of them, I never get bristles falling out, they are extremely soft, and they work really well. MAC brushes are incredible, but they are just too expensive /: Same with Sephora(Which is weird b/c Sephora brand makeup is actually very reasonably priced.)


----------



## nukacola (Jan 21, 2012)

Sigma F40, or Avon do an angled blush brush which is great for contouring, too.


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 22, 2012)

You should totally buy the Real Technique brushes at ULTA - http://search.ulta.com/nav/brand/Real%20Techniques/0

The kabuki brush is great for contouring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 22, 2012)

any of the elf contour brushes-they're awesome.


----------



## Dimepiece (Jan 23, 2012)

Sonia Kashuk brushes at target are super underrated. LOVE LOVE LOVE Their brushes!http://www.target.com/p/Sonia-Kashuk-Angled-Contour-Brush/-/A-13348179. http://www.target.com/p/Sonia-Kashuk-Large-Contoured-Angled-Blush-Brush/-/A-10320312 Buy their brush kits, though. For a few bucks more you get 4 or 5 more brushes than just the one.


----------



## Jennifer2010 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have Sephora, M.A.C, MUFE, Urban Decay, Bobbi Brown, Royal, Crown, and Cala brushes.  I like them all, some more than others.  However, the first 5 are definately in the pricey range and sometimes I feel that it is just not worth the price.  The last 3 brands are definately more affordable and the quality is good.  I especially like the Cala brand.  They have an eco-friendly bamboo series, a medium range series, and a Luxury series.  I've tried all 3.  The Luxury series is my favorite...although it is a little bit more expensive than the bamboo and medium range series, you can see and feel the quality difference ..and the eyeshadow and blush brush actually feels softer and nicer on my skin than the first 5 brush brands.   The Cala brushes resemble Chanel brushes in looks too!


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 26, 2012)

second that, I have this and it's great for the price. but if you don't need all 4 types of brushes, it might not be the best option for you. they're a little small and awkward to store since they don't have a lid, but I use 3/4 every day.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EcoTools have a few fantastic ones. The Kabuki kit - sold at Walgreens, Walmart, RiteAid - is $14.99 and it has a nice little short kabuki style contour brush.


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 31, 2012)

Just saw those at my Target for 50% OFF!! They only had one left and it looked to have been open. Gonna try a different Target tomorrow morning..hopefully they still have some


----------



## Dimepiece (Jan 31, 2012)

Ecotools brushes are buy one get one free at rite aid this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EcoTools have a few fantastic ones. The Kabuki kit - sold at Walgreens, Walmart, RiteAid - is $14.99 and it has a nice little short kabuki style contour brush.



So I bought the set tonight. I've been debating about it since December. Couldn't find it at Target (it was on 50% clearance there but my Target sold out). I know my local Walmart still has it but I hate Walmart and tonight when I went to Walgreens I spotted two packages left so I bought one. I considered buying a couple of SOHO brushes since it's also on sale but changed my mine. I need to go to Rite Aid tomorrow because EcoTools is on sale and I have coupons plus the Sally Hansen HD polishes are on clearance (75% off) so I bought a few tonight at Rite Aid but only what they had in stock. Anyways, I bought the Kabuki set since my cats killed my favorite kabuki brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cglmakeup (Feb 10, 2012)

i think borghese brushes are really good. the bristles doesn't fall out


----------



## rica88 (Mar 28, 2012)

I love using the Bhumi All Over Powder Brush to contour my cheeks with either Laura Mercier blush or bronzer. The bristles are quite soft and pick up just the right amount of color, blending it seamlessly into the skin. Highly Recommended.


----------

